# lake chautauqua muskie



## Kastmaster93

hey, im going up to lake chautauqua for muskies for 3 days starting this coming wednesday. i will be staying at We Wan Chu cottages and renting a boat from them as ours is still getting worked on. anyways, im looking for some help if anyone knows methods are any tips as to how we might get into one, as i have never fished for them before. we're going to hire a guide the first day so we can get acquainted and learn knowledge we'll have for the rest of the trip. right now any information will help as muskies are one of the only fish i havent gone after. thanks for any help.
kast


----------



## Time4Fishing

1. always use wire leaders. I was up there 3 weeks ago lost one at the boat that was in the 42 to 44 " range

the guide will point out that the lake is like 2 lakes south side not to deep. the funny thing about that lake you can never know what may hit. fishing for bass get a muskies go for muskies get a bass. over the weekend we got 4 muskies, a 22" SM bass a 20" LM bass and a nice 27" walee. 3 muskies was from:T the rest casting.

I may be up there that weekend do not know yet

good luck


----------



## Kastmaster93

thanks a lot, any tips on what to use casting and/or trolling? im real new so anything will help. thanks
kast


----------



## Time4Fishing

they eat what pike eat but the bigger (fatter)the better they say. my best luck has been with my perch 7" rap. I like also going with a black or red spinner 6 to 7" so I have more chance at bass and walleyes when casting. Just understand unlike pike where you may get 4 to 6 a day you will be lucky to get 1 muskies a day. But like I said muskies are a lot like pike just less to target and and maybe 20% less mean

on a side note the bridge that you go under 5 MPH max they do ticket from what I hear . And look out for the ferry by the bridge it runs on a cable that drops down under the water so let it get way way out of the way before you go around after it passes. 

as for casting or trolling I can only say do it all hard to troll south side of lake weeds and not to deep nice place to cast to the left of bridge south side out from boat docks in 8 to 9 feet of water I would say 200 yards out


----------



## BMustang

*Big* black Zara Spooks on the surface, especially evenings.

Spectacular blow-ups.


----------



## Skarfer

HAHA! We Wan Chu - is a JOKE! Tell Peter I said HI.. If you want a nicer/cleaner/more friendly/cheaper place to stay - go right next door to Yerkey's and Bob will hook you up. We used to stay at we wan chu (every year for over 20 years/twice a year) and 2 years ago Petey boy came in, said we had "too many people" in the cabin and charged us $350 for each of the additional guys (there was 2 more). Now mind you - the SAME number of guys had been going for the 20+ years..........AND we didn't have more than the stated amount in said cabin.

Have fun - fishing this time of the year can be tough. I'll be back up in September.

PM me if you want more info on either of those places.......


----------



## Brian Vinson

If you see fish with the guide, ask him if you can put the coordinates on your fish finder and fish those spots the following days. I know Captian Larry D up there will let you do it. If you don't see fish with the guide, troll outside the deep weed edges. Lure color can make all the difference right now in the clear water. I'd try to stick with perch, silver/black and gold. Downsizing baits or fishing at night can make a world of difference right now also.


----------



## wallydiver

Skarfer said:


> HAHA! We Wan Chu - is a JOKE! Tell Peter I said HI.. If you want a nicer/cleaner/more friendly/cheaper place to stay - go right next door to Yerkey's and Bob will hook you up. We used to stay at we wan chu (every year for over 20 years/twice a year) and 2 years ago Petey boy came in, said we had "too many people" in the cabin and charged us $350 for each of the additional guys (there was 2 more). Now mind you - the SAME number of guys had been going for the 20+ years..........AND we didn't have more than the stated amount in said cabin.
> 
> Have fun - fishing this time of the year can be tough. I'll be back up in September.
> 
> PM me if you want more info on either of those places.......




Peter is a treat,some of his rule are childish. I like the one were he says no cell phones on outside of cabins,then he walks around talking on one.


----------



## ski

I second skarfers comments. We used to stay there all the time until the BS got to much. Yerkey's is much better. Currently we rent a cottage a couple houses up from the bridge.
ski
and no, I still haven't figured out how to catch the walleye on that lake!!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

You guys are bumming me out about We wan chu! I had planned to take my family there next summer for a combination fishing for me/watersports for them trip, but I can't handle some one breathing down my neck on vacation. My wife doesn't think that Yerkey's looks good for our teenage daughters, so is there any thing else around there?


----------



## bolter

I've stayed there for the last 10 years or so, it's fine. Yeah Peter has his rules, and quirks but I haven't ever had a problem with him. Just like anywhere else, bad experiences sour people.


----------



## MuskieJim

Bob Yerkey's is the place to be. We needed a last-minute place to stay a few years ago during the Can-Am musky tourney, and he hooked us up real nice. Great guy. Cant say much about We Wan Chu, never stayed there.


----------



## 1roofmusky

On a fishing trip to Chautauqua years back, my dad's buddy and his son rented a boat from Peter(we-wan-chu). They said he told them "Don't beach the Boat" at least 20 times before they could leave his office. There was also a laundry list of other rules for operating his boats. 
We were staying at Yerkey's cottages and have stayed with Bob many times since then. 

JUST SAY NO.......To we-wan-chu!


----------



## Smallmouth70

We rented a boat from We Wan Chu several years ago. We were treated great and had no problems with them at all. He did have some rules, but I'd have the same rules if I were the guy renting the boats to strangers.


----------



## Skarfer

Smallmouth70 said:


> We rented a boat from We Wan Chu several years ago. We were treated great and had no problems with them at all. He did have some rules, but I'd have the same rules if I were the guy renting the boats to strangers.


I guess you didn't fall under the "If you rent one of my cabins you MUST rent one of my boats" category, huh?? Even if you have your own boat..........


----------



## gobie

good luck i heard they are getting a few on the south end. 16 to 18 foot of water.
for lodging we use VRBO. A GREAT SITE THAT PUTS YOU IN TOUCH WITH LOCALS. WANTING TO RENT HOPE THAT HELPS


----------



## Kastmaster93

hey guys, sorry forgot to report. last month when i went i got skunked, but i waas still determined. went back this weekend and finally got one. my first muskie, about a 37''er. definately not a monster, but i was so glad to have gotten one. also hook another that spit it a few seconds after the hookup. got him on a brown/white bucktail spinner. anyways, had a great time and hopefully i'll be able to upload the pic on here. thanks
kast


----------



## Kastmaster93

there we go


----------



## Skarfer

AWESOME! Great job and congrats on your first!!! 

We're heading back up to Chautauqua this weekend - Sept 18-20 and targeting smallies........oh and we're staying at Yerkey's again. Bob (once again) came through at short notice and found us a place to stay.........can't say enough about how good of a guy Bob is.

not the total tool bag that peter is........


----------



## Kastmaster93

thanks, it was great. going back this fall for more. and LOL agreed about peter . when we were there he was nice, but i can definately see where the negative reviews come from. he runs a strict operation up there, but all in all it was good. and about smallies, since im not 18 yet and couldnt take the boat out myself and my brother wasnt up for going out at night i just threw cranks off the marina and bombed a worm and bell sinker as far as i could and just let it sit while i cranked. i got a real nice smallie on it, definately my biggest although i never target them exclusively. i would gguess it weighed four pounds. anyways, thanks again and good luck when you head up.
kast


----------

